# Free Spearfishing Seminar!! April 17th 6pm



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

We'll be giving a class/seminar for every level of diver at MBT Divers, April 17th at 6pm. If you or anyone you know is interested in spearfishing, this will be a great introduction. For the more seasoned divers, the Rep for Hammerhead spearguns will be here offering his advice & showing some awesome new guns and polespears. He will probably offer some special deals for anyone looking to pick up a new gun or accessories. We'll also be setting up grouper and snapper season charters!! Tell your friends! For more information, email me at [email protected] or call MBT Divers.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there Josh....looking forwart to it!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Great. It was a good seminar last year so I'll be there this again year.

If you didn't go last year, don't miss out on this one.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Do they charge you to attend the seminar?


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

> *aquatic argobull (4/1/2009)*Do they charge you to attend the seminar?


Seriously? The first word is free.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

No charge for the seminar.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I might have to make the drive from Niceville to check it out. I have only had my open water certification for about 10 months now and maybe 7 dives under my belt, but just aquired a new spear gun a good friend has lent me until he comes back down next December. Looking to get into it this summer. It has always been a dream of mine to get into spearfishing and now that I live here I might as well start. I would have to rent BC, regulator, and tanks, but I am sure that wont be a problem. Will put it on the calendar.


----------



## speardiver4558 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Thanks for the info, man... Will definitely be there and prob with a few of my buddies as well...*


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

This is going to be a great seminar, I hope that anybody interested will attend!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

:bump


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just wanted to post a reminder for everyone about Friday night. I just got word that MBT is going to do 20% off of all Spearfishing gear for Friday night only!!! That includes guns! Mike Sumlin from Hammerhead Spearguns will be in as well!!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're working with Dalton to try to get some sandwiches from their new restaurant - the "Moreno Cottage Cafe" in the historic village downtown. (Peer pressure disguised as a plug for the business).

Also, by popular request, MBT's staff underwater videographerScott Bartel will be here totalk shop with anyone interested in underwater videography. Scott's work has been seen on just about everynetwork, including aspot on "Good Morning America" last year. Scott is putting together a new website, complete with downloadable video for i-pod.

EVERYONE is welcome! Friday night will be a great opportunity to learn the basics, get different opinions on techniques and equipment, and save a bundle on some new stuff.

6pm Friday, April 17th at MBT 3920 Barrancas Ave. Pensacola (850) 455-7702


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Cant wait man!

And Russian...make sure you can get there...if you are the least bit interested in spearfishing, you will meet a ton of great people there. MAny people will be there from the newly formed Guns & Hoses Spearfishing Club also, a very friendly bunch of people, both veterans and newbies, that you can talk to, and find out the dates for the next meetings/paties/events/contest ect!


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Lookin foward to it!!!!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Boitnott will bebuying a new Riffe shaft after the 50lb cobe pretzel'd his today!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike, bring the shaft to the seminar. It will be a good display and training point!

I just wanted to pass to everyone that is coming to the seminar that _*I will be bringing some food from the Cafe.*_ If you have anything specific you want me to bring, Call or PM me and I will make sure I have it with me. 

It should be a pretty good time!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dkdiver (4/16/2009)*Mike, bring the shaft to the seminar. It will be a good display and training point!
> 
> I just wanted to pass to everyone that is coming to the seminar that _*I will be bringing some food from the Cafe.*_ If you have anything specific you want me to bring, Call or PM me and I will make sure I have it with me.
> 
> It should be a pretty good time!




Hmmm...litle of everything Michelle cooks...and some beer for me would be perfect Captan!:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dkdiver (4/16/2009)*...Ijust wanted to pass to everyone that is coming to the seminar that _*I will be bringing some food from the Cafe.*_ If you have anything specific you want me to bring, Call or PM me and I will make sure I have it with me....


Boy are you asking for it...:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish I could be there Jim. Tell Fritz that my wife looked at me with that "Are you serious" look when I handed her the anniversary gift from the shop.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

:bump

you know i'm there...now who is going to give mother nature a seminar on making the f*%$ing gulf calm?


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

> *dkdiver (4/16/2009)*Mike, bring the shaft to the seminar. It will be a good display and training point!
> 
> I just wanted to pass to everyone that is coming to the seminar that _*I will be bringing some food from the Cafe.*_ If you have anything specific you want me to bring, Call or PM me and I will make sure I have it with me.
> 
> It should be a pretty good time!




Dkdiver, Alexa will start spearing people if there is anyone between her and Hummingbird Cake


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll make sure I bring her a piece, just for her, or the two of you . . . . . . .


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang, I missed it! Had to bring my truck into the shop friday afternoon for some work and didnt get it back until today. I still really want to get into it though, has always been a dream of mine to get into spearfishing. Now that I live somewhere I can do it often and I will soon have a nice gun courtesy of a good friend, as well as, some of the other basic gear I have a shot at actually getting into it. I will have to either get over to MBT and talk to them about it or catch yall at the next meeting. It would be nice to meet a group of guys who can show me the ropes.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Rusian, are you already certified to dive, and just havent spearfished yet? If so, your welcome along with us any time. Not that I shoot a bunch of fish, but I sure have fun out there, and its always great seeing new people get into it!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes I am certified, only been certified 11 months though, not but 7 dives under my belt. I would like to get out as much as possible this summer. The spear gun will be down here shortly, but I need to get a wetsuit and would have to rent tanks, bc, and regulator. Just have the basics mask, fins, snorkel, and booties right now. Looking to aquire everything in the near future though so I dont have to rent. Would love to get out with you guys though. Wouldnt mind meeting up sometime and going over the basics of spearfishing.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! MBT rents gear if they are nearby you. Keep on eye on the spearfishing and Needacrew section for when someone has a shortage of divers!

Look forward to meeting you man!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Im over in Niceville, but will have to make the trip that way soon and check them out. Im sure they would be able to answer any questions I have.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Just a bump to remind everyone of the party tomorrow night at MBT that otherwise goes by the name "Spearfishing Seminar."You can tell your wife you're going to aparty or you can tell her you're going to a seminar. From my experience "seminar" works better:letsdrink Should be a lot of fun.


----------

